# Problem with leg(Tinc. "New River")??



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I recently noticed a discoloration on my frogs leg. It looks slightly brownish on top of the normal dark blue leg coloration. It looks like there are raised bumps in the discolored area. It even appears to have swollen slightly. Could it be an infection or a fungus problem? I will try to get pics of it. Should it be taken to the vet right away or is there anything that can be done from home? The frog is still eating and active and hasnt lost any weight yet. I did not notice it until today. I washed my hands and touched the area that was discolored and it didnt come off at all. Any ideas anyone.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Could be a fungal infection or mycobacterium infection, it is common to get either of the above listed on the legs of your frogs because it is the area under greatest threat to abrasion, and once the abrasion is there infection is not to far behind, you could pick up some sterile cotton swabs and get some Silver Sulfadiazamin (SSD) this can be applied to the abrasion and will more often then not will reduce the swelling and infection, but I would not hold off from going to the Vet or at least contacting Dr. Frye from the Frye Brothers, he might be able to give you more information.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I checked the Frye Brothers page but the email address wouldnt work for me. None of the links for contacting them worked for me either. Does anyone know where else to buy topical cream for skin lesions without seeing a vet? I read there was a cream for both bacterial and fungal infections, I cant remember the name. Thanks for the help widmad. Is Silver Sulfadiazamin the same type of thing?


----------

